# Should I be worried?



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, Meri, the newest member of our pack -- 4 month old, 12ish lb beagle puppy -- was just outside snacking on her chicken wing, just the part that looks like a drumstick. She was about halfway done. 

I was watching her, when the other two were kind of stalking. So I called them. She came running over too. ("Come" means treats and happy rubs, right?). 

Odd that she left her meaty bone. After being released, Camper immediate trotted over to see what she had been eating. Nothing?









Appears she gulped the remaining half of it before running over it to me. 

I'm trying to remain calm.







She's little. Teeny.

Should I be worried? Rushing off to the E/R?









How long til I can expect this HUGE chunk of bone and meat to pass? 

I know, I give advice all day long, but this is MY baby!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Perhaps she's urped it up by now







like Dante did when he swallowed a HUGE hunk of a turkey neck (He now gets them frozen so he has to slow down), or the GI Tract will do it's magic and you'll see nothing or a few small bone pieces (Dante sometimes poops Turkey Vertebrae - freaked me out the first time)


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

My experiece (two gulpers here) is that anything that won't go down comes up for more chewing. I'm sure the lil fella will be just fine.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Teeny baby Meri has what it takes to handle a jumbo chunk! I have seen collossal-though-he-is Grimm take a few half-hearted crunches.. then swallow the whole darned TURKEY LEG like a gator with an egret! Doesn't mean I don't sweat when he's done it.. but little Meri's tummy acid has already turned this into mush by now, even as we type. If not, it may come up for a second round-- while you are NOT looking-- like in her crate during a nap. She'll be delighted, chew it better, and re-enjoy it, if that happens. Chances are, it'll just go right through her as normal.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomAny news?


Ditto


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Barb and Tracy were right. About 8:30 pm (5 hours later?), guess who reappeared? 

One very skinny (nearly meatless) but BIG (was it really that big? And it went down so fast? ) hunk 'o chicken bone. 

Patti was right -- Dh and I had to wrestle it away from the beagle, who thought its reappearance meant that it was worth eating all over again.









Kids.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So glad that it's been resolved -- I was holding my breath as i read the thread!!

Max one day was looking like he wanted to urp, up game a wad of grass, shaped like a very very very thick banana. It was *huge*. Darn grass eaters......

(we really need to mow and weed more often around here!)


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I feed both our dogs raw, and the maltese usually only gives his chicken wing portions very few chomps before they are swallowed - the first time I saw him do it, I was very concerned. The result however has been normal, fully formed poop. 

If it is digestible normal raw food, then, if they can get it down their throat, it seems that what happens in between, lets it get out the other end. We have a lot of crows that drop waste food under our Norfolk pine and that includes cooked bones. Despite looking for this to occur, recently, the maltese must have swallowed one and that did come out almost the same way it went in, although at the other end.

I'm glad your pup is okay. I would have thought a beagle would have handled this as easily as a maltese - hmmm I guess she did!!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> Patti was right -- Dh and I had to wrestle it away from the beagle, who thought its reappearance meant that it was worth eating all over again.










You gotta love beagle logic. If it was worth eating the first time, then it's probably even better after a little internal marinating.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> Max one day was looking like he wanted to urp, up game a wad of grass, shaped like a very very very thick banana. It was *huge*. Darn grass eaters......


Oh can we turn this into a funny-things-that-came-back-up thread?







One time Brenna threw up a hair ball. Not a "I just cleaned up after the cat but it didn't sit well" hair ball, but a full on doggie sized hair ball. I couldn't believe it, I sat and picked it apart wondering how the heck she got ahold of so much hair (she doesn't chew herself or anything) and why it just sat in her stomach.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BrennasMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> ...


And, my gosh, she was willing to fight to the death for that thing!


----------

